# 10 Gallon Rubbermaid Coolers



## Trough Lolly (15/4/04)

I'm on the hunt for a couple of 10 Gallon Rubbermaid Coolers - one for a HLT and one for the Mash Lauter Tun. Now I know I can get them in the US at morebeer.com for US$198 (Code B3-200) but at 25lbs, that means I am looking at surface freight of some US$47.60 or US$245.60 which at today's rate is some $334.50 aussie dollars for two coolers :blink: 

Does anybody know of an Australian Outlet that can sell me two 10 Gallon coolers (cylindrical - doesn't necessarily have to be Rubbermaid but I don't want square eskys) for less the $334.50?

Edit: And the eskys also come with ball valves, SS False Bottom and sparge arm...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Wax (15/4/04)

TL,

Rubbermaid's commercial products distributors in Oz...

http://www.rcpworksmarter.com/rcp/wheretob...untry=Australia

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/4/04)

Trough Lolly, i got my 10 gallon cooler from http://www.geminex.com.au.
I know the guy who owns the business, speak to Jeff and tell him Rashy recommended him, you may get a discount. Mine is not a Rubbermaid but it is fairly well constructed and it cost me just under $100. I think he sells them for about $130 normally.
Here is a picture of it:


----------



## Trough Lolly (15/4/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Trough Lolly, i got my 10 gallon cooler from http://www.geminex.com.au.
> I know the guy who owns the business, speak to Jeff and tell him Rashy recommended him, you may get a discount. Mine is not a Rubbermaid but it is fairly well constructed and it cost me just under $100. I think he sells them for about $130 normally.
> Here is a picture of it:


 Wax & TDA - Thank you!

I rang Crockers in Sydney and they can order the coolers in - takes 12 to 16 weeks and they come to $205 EACH! :blink: 

TDA - Which showroom does Jeff belong to? The Darwin or Adelaide Office?

Thanks again for the feedback guys,
TL


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/4/04)

Trough Lolly said:


> TDA - Which showroom does Jeff belong to? The Darwin or Adelaide Office?


 Adelaide office TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (15/4/04)

Thanks TDA!


----------



## RegBadgery (16/4/04)

Looks like geminex does have the rubbermaid 10 gallon coolers, along with the ironclad igloo coolers.

I picked up mine from a disposal store on parramatta road - think it was about $100.

cheers
reg


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/4/04)

RegBadgery said:


> ...I picked up mine from a disposal store on parramatta road - think it was about $100.
> cheers
> reg


 Reg,
Was that a recent purchase, or some time ago?
TL


----------



## sosman (20/4/04)

After looking around, I think I am just gonna go for a rectangular style.

● I don't use a false bottom (SS braid)

● I batch sparge and the juice is that grain bed depth is not really critical.

● The round rubbermaid cost twice as much and are rare as rocking horse manure at the mo.


----------



## Trough Lolly (20/4/04)

Not only are the round rubbermaids hard to find here in Oz, but they are slipping out of season so that will only make it harder to find them at the bigger stores like Bunnings etc...  

I have asked for a quote from US Plastics here who do ship them - the fun part is what the freight will be for shipping these bad boys to Oz. Mind you - at $80.75 for 2 x 10 Gal Coolers, they're pretty competitively priced compared to what you have to pay for them in country...I'll keep everyone posted on how I go.
Cheers,
TL


----------



## sosman (23/4/04)

I ended up buying a Rubbermaid 48 litre rectangular for $62. The price on it was $89 and the shelf price was $62. When I asked the bloke at Rays outdoors about it he said he would do it for the lower price (and then cleared off the lower price).

I was worried about it being too big but most folk seem to say that with batch sparging it is not critical.

Also it has a hinged lid, the other one I was looking at, an Esky, had these annoying catches which meant you needed two hands to open it - how's a bloke supposed to drink beer at the same time sheesh have they messed up on their market research.


----------



## Trough Lolly (24/4/04)

Update: USPlastic.com haven't got back to me yet so I've emailed their orders department. I have placed the order for the 2 x 10Gal coolers but they're not as quick as responding as I'd hoped. 
Mind you, it gives me plenty of time to convince the missus and get the hardware for the manifold and tapware!
I hope they reply soon next week...Or I'll look elsewhere.
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Batz (24/4/04)

Plenty up north where I live , around $115 I think


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/4/04)

I got my 51L (14 US gal) rectangular Coleman Esky from the outdoor shop on Richmond Rd

$100, might have been some out of season discount on it

Jovial Monk


----------



## Beer Krout (10/5/06)

Trough Lolly

Sorry to resurrect this 2 year old post!

How did it go with US Plastics and your two Rubbermaids?
Was the shipping cost reasonable in the end?

Cheers
BK


----------



## Stoodoo (11/5/06)

For anyone after one of the keep cold cooler jugs, visit this website: http://www.kookaburragas.com.au/fridges_coolerjugs.htm

Get in contact with Kookaburra and they'll let you know where the nearest retail outlet to you is located. I emailed Kookaburra last Thursday, was sent a reply on the Friday (which I didn't read till Sunday). I called up the retail outlet end of trade Monday arvo. The 36lt cooler jug was ordered Tuesday morning and I picked it up Wednesday arvo (for $80). Can't get any better service than that.

Cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/5/06)

Beer Krout said:


> Trough Lolly
> 
> Sorry to resurrect this 2 year old post!
> 
> ...



G'day BK,
They didn't come through - price was no good and the freight was nasty. It turned out in the end that my brother in Houston wandered down to the local mall and picked up a 10 Gal cooler for around US$40 and shipped it to me USPS. Way cheaper...Looks like Stoodoo has a good solution though...
Cheers,
TL
Edit: Oh, and I ended up using a large hot water coffee urn for my HLT - freebie!!


----------



## KoNG (11/5/06)

BK... i got my cooler from macca's. if you know anyone who works there, you should be able to source one for around $80.
40 Litre Igloo from memory.
Puuurdy yellow and red.


----------



## oneills (13/5/06)

This place has the Rubbermaid coolers for $151.36 + GST

linky


----------



## Screwtop (13/5/06)

Thats the 37L for $151. They're around $80 at BCF stores.


----------



## mika (15/5/06)

I would have thought that capacity was too small for an AG brew ? I thought you'd need close to 60L to make it worth while.

If 37lt is OK...Screwtop, who are BCF ??


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (16/5/06)

Boating camping fishing BCF .. might just be QLD chain not sure Mika...

:beer:


----------



## Pumpy (16/5/06)

go metal

http://www.texanbrew.com/index.php?topic=mt

the way to go !!!

Pumpy


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> I would have thought that capacity was too small for an AG brew ? I thought you'd need close to 60L to make it worth while.
> 
> If 37lt is OK...Screwtop, who are BCF ??
> [post="126605"][/post]​




Same Guy/Company as Supacheap Auto (Boating Camping Fishing Surerstores) like big Daryl Beafsteak says "THEY'RE H U G E). Stores are planned to go national, thought they were in most states but WA at present.

Igloo ones are 36L I think. Mine is plenty big enough for single batches, can even fit first sparge water on top of the mash.


----------



## mika (17/5/06)

Ahhh, all makes sense. So if I wanted to do ~25 litre batches, of even high gravity beer, the rubber maid cooler is good enough ?? :unsure:

I'd love to go metal Pumpy, but can't find the kegs over here. Was thinking of getting a thin pot from an Asian store (~50L), but then I'd have to weld the fittings in and insulate i, so the coller starts to look like a value for money proposition.... if it's big enough to get the job done.


----------



## Pumpy (17/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> Ahhh, all makes sense. So if I wanted to do ~25 litre batches, of even high gravity beer, the rubber maid cooler is good enough ?? :unsure:
> 
> I'd love to go metal Pumpy, but can't find the kegs over here. Was thinking of getting a thin pot from an Asian store (~50L), but then I'd have to weld the fittings in and insulate i, so the coller starts to look like a value for money proposition.... if it's big enough to get the job done.
> [post="127153"][/post]​



Mika_Lika The 'Rubbermaid' are expensive but like the DA said the '38L Keep Cold 'is a good one for the price I have that one .

Pumpy


----------



## GMK (17/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> Ahhh, all makes sense. So if I wanted to do ~25 litre batches, of even high gravity beer, the rubber maid cooler is good enough ?? :unsure:
> 
> I'd love to go metal Pumpy, but can't find the kegs over here. Was thinking of getting a thin pot from an Asian store (~50L), but then I'd have to weld the fittings in and insulate i, so the coller starts to look like a value for money proposition.... if it's big enough to get the job done.
> [post="127153"][/post]​



i have a 36ltr Rubbermaid.
I have brewed almost 40ltrs of 1115 Gravity Barley wine.
i have had 15kg of grain in there.
But you will need to fly sparge .

Therefore, 25ltrs of high gravity beer will be a dodle.


----------



## mika (17/5/06)

Cool, that sounds like the go. I'm not keen on getting into double batches yet, though that may change. I'll have a look on the w/end and see what I can find, this will be the start of the all-grain purchases, start of a new era.


----------



## T.D. (18/5/06)

I brewed a double batch in my 36L KeepCold cooler last night and it worked fine. It was 9kg of grain and was getting up there towards the brim but was no probs. I mashed at 2.8:1 so you could go way lower than that if you needed to fit more in (which I am assuming GMK did in the barley wine he mentioned). At 2.8:1, which is my standard ratio I work off, I would not go much more than 10kg of grain, if for no other reason but the fact you can't lift the bloody thing with that much grain and water in it!!


----------



## Batz (18/5/06)

I brew double batches in my 10 gallon igloo all the time

Easy azz !

Batz


----------



## mika (25/5/06)

Looked in the shops tonight. So far can only find the 57Ltr version which in the Keep Cold range costs $149.
But I'm conflicted nw as most people appear to be having trouble with the stainless braid, and the shape of the Kepp Cold cooler as discussed with T.D. doesn't lend itself to a Phalse Bottom.
Might end up going for the pot yet.


----------



## T.D. (26/5/06)

Did you have a look inside the 57L cooler? Does the tap assembly protrude out from the inner wall like it does in the 36L version?

If you are keen on using a false bottom like they sell at G&G, a pot might pose problems too. Most pots that are a reasonable size (40-50L) are a lot wider in diameter than the widest false bottom that is available (12").

You may be able to modify the G&G false bottom so it fits into the 36L KeepCold cooler. I'm sure I have read a post on here somewhere where somebody did that. Hopefully if they see this they may offer some advice.

Good luck with it.


----------



## T.D. (26/5/06)

Of course, the other thing is you don't NEED the false bottom to perfectly fit the inside diameter of the mash tun. A mate of mine uses a really small false bottom (8" maybe???) in his MLT and he gets better efficiency than I do!

A 10" false bottom may fit in the Keepcold cooler without modification and with only minimal loss in coverage.

See the following very dodgy drawings to illustrate. One is what my false bottom looks like, so it fits quite tightly around the protruding tap housing, and the other is what I reckon you might be able to do if you buy a 10" false bottom (don't quote me on that size, I can measure my cooler at home and report back if you want).


----------



## roach (26/5/06)

T.D. said:


> A mate of mine uses a really small false bottom (8" maybe???) in his MLT and he gets better efficiency than I do!
> 
> 
> [post="129221"][/post]​


i use a 10 gallon keep cold cooler with a false bottom(10" IIRC) without any modification.

BTW, false bottom/braid etc does not affect efficiency, but rather keeps the husks at bay when lautering


----------



## T.D. (26/5/06)

I would think it could affect efficiency if fly sparging. A tiny little false bottom sitting in the centre of a mash tun will tend to only draw wort from the grain directly above it, hence potentially decreasing efficiency.

Batch sparging's a different story though of course...


----------



## thunderleg (26/5/06)

I bought a 10gal rubbermaid for $125 from Gibsons and Patterson in Osborne Park (Herdsman business park). 12" Phils's false bottom is designed to fit this cooler. I've had 12kg of grain in mine without any problems.

Gibsons & Patterson


----------



## thunderleg (26/5/06)

T.D. said:


> I would think it could affect efficiency if fly sparging. A tiny little false bottom sitting in the centre of a mash tun will tend to only draw wort from the grain directly above it, hence potentially decreasing efficiency.
> 
> Batch sparging's a different story though of course...
> [post="129234"][/post]​



Are you saying that batch sparging efficiency will always be bad?


----------



## T.D. (26/5/06)

Sorry, no I meant that things like channelling are not an issue for batch sparging. So the size of the false bottom is much less important. Some batch spargers have just a 6 inch piece of stainless braid as their "false bottom". Its a much less important issue when batch sparging. 

In fly sparging, since you are slowly drawing the wort from the grain bed, in theory efficiency would be improved if you have an even and equally distributed run-off from the grain bed. If you fly sparged with a 6 inch piece of braid and nothing else, the wort would be drawn from only a small section of the grain bed, with other areas where the sugars are not being drawn off the grain. Basically the geometry of a false bottom is much more important if you fly sparge. If you batch sparge it doesn't matter nearly as much.


----------



## smashed jaffa (26/5/06)

Howdy folks,

I have a 10 gallon Rubbermaid cooler and also have the 12" Phalse bottom from G&G. It's a great setup, although I am having trouble hitting my effiency. :angry: 

I have done 2 AG's so far and are using Beersmith, and have set the equipment settings at 0.5 litre for losses to mash and 1 litre for losses to trub etc.. effiency set at 65% although I am getting lower than this in reality. I think this is where my problem exists as I am getting less wort than expected into my fermenter than what Beersmith is telling me I should get. Also I end up with a lot less wort after boiling and I have the loss to boil set at 20%!! :huh: 

Can anyone tell me what kind of effiency they are getting out of their 10 Gallon rubbermaid, and what settings are they using in Beersmith for this setup? ie; losses in Mash tun, and percentage loss to boil.

Muchos gratsies. :chug: 

Broken Aisle Candy.


----------



## T.D. (26/5/06)

I have the KeepCold cooler but they are much the same. Do you fly sparge or batch sparge? I fly sparge and get 80% efficiency with JW malts and 70% with Powells. 

I would doubt the losses in the mash tun would be any higher than 1L. I can't actually remember what mine is set to.

I am also still having trouble with my equipment settings in Beersmith (and I have done over 30 AG batches using the program!  ). Every time I slightly modify my equipment (new boiler, different brand of grain etc etc) or change my batch size, it screws around with my settings. Even brewing a hoppy beer or not dramatically affects the results (losses in the boiler increase as more hops are used). I'm going to try the Craftbrewer Hop Sock for tomorrow's brew so hopefully that will solve the hop trub problem.

I think you just need to play around with your system for a few consecutive brews and once you calculate the equipment settings that work, just stick with that and don't change a thing!


----------



## thunderleg (26/5/06)

smashed jaffa said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> I have a 10 gallon Rubbermaid cooler and also have the 12" Phalse bottom from G&G. It's a great setup, although I am having trouble hitting my effiency. :angry:
> 
> ...



I also have a Phils12 in a Rubbermaid10. I achieved 90% eff last weekend, but that was with fly sparging, a long protein rest at 53C and a decoction to raise the temp up to 65C. This includes a couple of boil overs and an open tap on the kettle for total losses of about 1L, so I probably did slightly better than 90%.


----------



## smashed jaffa (26/5/06)

T.D....Yep I'm a batch sparger as I have only done two AG's so far and would like to get my process down pat before fly sparging.

I think I will put in 1.5 litre for losses in the MT and stick with the losses to boil the same and see if that changes amount of wort going into the kettle, and as you say tweak it until I get it right. 

Just thought someone with same setup could shortcut me.  

Thunderleg.. your Robinson Caruso there with leaving the tap open there fella. Lost about 1 litre of a Munich Helles Lager last weekend racking into my bottling bucket! :angry: 

Cheers,

Smashed Jaffa.


----------



## WildebeestAttack (29/6/06)

Just had a look at the Keep Cold Coolers at Amart Allsports down Rundle Mall, Adelaide - the 36 litre (10 gallon) version on sale for $72.50. I don't know if these guys are in other states, but that sounds like a good price.


----------

